# Mavs/Sixers and Mavs/Bulls Trade Ideas



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

AI
Big Dog
Dalmbert
Green
Buckner
for
Toine
Fin
Ed
Stefansson


AD
ERob
Junkyard Dog
Fizer
for
Twain
TAW
Fortson
Bradley

Lineup:
PG-AI
SG-MD
SF-JHow
PF-Dirk
C-Dalembert
Bench:
Junkyard Dog, ERob, Fizer, AD, Green, Delk, Big Dog

Reason: We put the D back in Dallas. Veterans to watch over the youngins.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

No. Why does everyone want to trade away Finley for unproven players? And why do you want AI? He is not a PG. We do not need him. We have Nash and Daniels can run the point.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I know you love Finley but he has a horrible contract. AI can run the point then we don't have to give Nash the huge contract he doesn't deserve. Dalembert will be a star and these trades will bring the D back in Dallas.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I know you love Finley but he has a horrible contract. AI can run the point then we don't have to give Nash the huge contract he doesn't deserve. Dalembert will be a star and these trades will bring the D back in Dallas.



Finley has a horrible contract, but he backs it up with his game.

Nash is the number 2 or 3 PG in the league.

I have no problem with Dalembert.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are overrating Nash a little. I say he is top 10.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> You are overrating Nash a little. I say he is top 10.


2nd in FT%
2nd in Assists w/ Marbury
3.3 Assist to TO Ratio
39% from the 3
44% FG

I do not think I am overrating him.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey I like him but you were saying 2 or 3 best PG in the league. That is why I said you were overrating him.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Did I read that you want Allan Iverson in Dallas?



You think Dirk doesn't get enough shots now.lol Just wait till AI takes his 40 shots a game. Dirk will never touch the ball.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Hell NO @ AI being in Dallas...no no no


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

To me AI would just replace Toine then. I think he would cut down on his shots if he knows they could be title contenders.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> To me AI would just replace Toine then. I think he would cut down on his shots if he knows they could be title contenders.


AI is a short Toine. Antoine actually does play like Allen Iverson, but people don't buy him being as tough when he throws himself in the lane to get knocked around. They laugh.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> AI is a short Toine. Antoine actually does play like Allen Iverson, but people don't buy him being as tough when he throws himself in the lane to get knocked around. They laugh.


AI can put many 1s and 2s on lock. Combine that with Daniels, Howard, and Dalembert's D and hussle we'd be an explosive team on both ends of the court.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

The Sixers fans hate it though.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> The Sixers fans hate it though.


Put me in the Daniels and Howard club....


anyways how about this trade idea


Bobcats get
Finley
Mavs 1st

Mavs get
Dalembert
Filler from Philly

6ers get
Walker
Bobcats 1st rounder


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Put me in the Daniels and Howard club....


Ditto

For that Bobcat-Sixer deal, we'd be dumping a lot of cap, but the players we give are still quality. To only get Dalembert for Toine and Fin is *crazy*. I'd want to wait around a few more years with this current roster, if we move anybody, probably toine, but the problem we had earlier this year was lack of chemistry, this team has gelled into one that with a few more parts could make a run. I'd give us 3 more years before we start trades like this.


----------

